# General > Motoring >  tyres  used but still life in them

## humbug

Two tyres  215 x 55R 18 95H  Radial Tubeless Free but must pick up lives near Lybster Thanks

----------


## sutherland1993

Hi text me with address please 

07376927410

----------

